# How to Wire A Heat Lamp Fitting?



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, firstly I appreciate you guys for checking this thread out.

I am trying to find out how to wire a bulb holder similar to this:

Electrical 60 Watt WT1 On/Off Switched Pendant Light Lamp Bayonet Bulb Holder UK | eBay

It has two holes for two cables. Now I'm wondering which type of cable to buy to fit it and then how.

Or alternatively could someone point me in the direction of a cheap complete bulb fitting that will support a 100w heat bulb.

Cheers


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Something like this perhaps?

Komodo Ceramic Lamp Fixture - Surrey Pet Supplies

Check the fitting for the bulb of course, or look for similar.

Wiring the one linked should be easy. Any high street electrical shop should have suitable mains cable you can buy or even cut one off an old broken appliance. But with mains electricity, best be safe than sorry if you're not confident in what you're doing. And at risk of stating the obvious, hope you weren't planning on using a 100W bulb in a holder rated to 60W!


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

No of course not. I have a 100w holder  Not that silly lol.

Okay... Say I cut the cable off of my alarm clocked. Where would I go from there to get it sorted? Also, been advised to put a 13A fuse in it?

Cheers for your help man.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I assume the alarm clock will be a two core cable, simply connect one to each of the two on the light fixture. Strip off as little insulation as reasonably possible to avoid accidental shorts. A 13A fuse would be overkill. Even a 3A one would allow 700W+ of power through.


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry for all the questions.

Define 2 core and the difference between that and 3 core?

Once I have all the information it will be easy. It's not exactly a hard task after all. Just want valid information from someone with a decent amount of knowledge before I try anything.

Cheers.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

go to wilko or b&q and buy a roll of 2 core HEAT PROOF cable - its only about £5 for a couple of meters. if you've got a solid wood viv you might find it easier to use one of these....

Vivaruim CERAMIC heat bulb lamp light ES27 LAMP HOLDER | eBay


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

Can I put a standard 100W ES on there or must I use a ceramic?


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

2 core as in 2 metal conductors. 3 core ones add a safety earth, but I think light fittings don't tend to need one unless they have a metal or other conductive finish. I'm not up to date on wire colours but on ones where you can change the plug, blue and brown are Neutral and Live respectively and carry the power. Earth is yellow/green.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

any screw in bulb - light or ceramic! they work a treat, fit nicely in the viv and can take high loads - eg 250w if you need.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

When the ad says ceramic, I think they mean the holder is made from ceramic, not that you have to use a ceramic bulb in it.


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

Cheers for all the help guys. Probably going to get this 

CERAMIC VIVARIUM HEAT BULB LIGHT LAMP HOLDER REPTILE ** | eBay

And get the seller to assemble for me to save a job.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Gooty said:


> Cheers for all the help guys. Probably going to get this
> 
> CERAMIC VIVARIUM HEAT BULB LIGHT LAMP HOLDER REPTILE ** | eBay
> 
> And get the seller to assemble for me to save a job.


: victory: - just noticed you're in thailand - are 3 pin plugs compatible over there?


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

Not actually in Thailand lol. I only just noticed that too.

I work at Concrete Jungle in Ramsgate and got the equivalent of fraped lol.+


----------

